# Goats and poison ivy?



## RenateH (May 11, 2012)

My new farm (that I'm not living at yet) has a trail through the woods that has gotten overrun with poison ivy.  I have this crazy idea that I can get a goat whether and train it as a pack animal and take it for walks with me to help keep the trail cleared once my husband gets his machete and has his fun clearing it.

The main troublesome weed that has sprung up is poison ivy.  Any problem feeding that to a goat?  I guess I'd have to be careful petting him if he's been eating it in case he gets the oil on his fur, right?  If I wash him with soapy water would that make him safe to pet again?

Anyone here use pack goats?  Do they graze much as they go?  I like to walk at a pretty brisk pace, but my son is a dawdler and at his pace a goat could really chow down along the trail.  LOL!


----------



## redtailgal (May 11, 2012)

My guys eat poison ivy like candy.

We have to be very careful to wash our hands after handling them though, or we will be broke out with it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 11, 2012)

One of their favorite things to eat. Yum.


----------



## elevan (May 11, 2012)

RenateH said:
			
		

> The main troublesome weed that has sprung up is poison ivy.  Any problem feeding that to a goat?  I guess I'd have to be careful petting him if he's been eating it in case he gets the oil on his fur, right?  If I wash him with soapy water would that make him safe to pet again?


They'll eat it and they will love it.

And yes, you want to be cautious about petting them as you can get a poison ivy rash from that.

Look into Jewelweed soap.


----------



## kstaven (May 14, 2012)

Goat candy!!


----------



## craftbug1021 (Jun 1, 2012)

my baby girl loves poison ivy, unfortunately she also loves to kiss her maaaa, I now have poison ivy on my neck, arms, and legs from little goat nibbles. I have a weed rash on my legs from where she rubs in and out of my legs, so now I just make sure to wear jeans and long sleeve shirts when loving on her.


----------



## Bedste (Jun 1, 2012)

so I guess it must be an old wives tale about the goat milk.  I heard that if you drink goat milk from goats who eat poison ivy that you will eventually be immune to poison ivy.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jun 2, 2012)

I am sure they love it! I have no idea if my goats like it because I haven't seen any in their yard, but right now both my feet are covered with it! I hate it. SO itchy.


----------

